# Oase 250 or 350



## buttons (26 Sep 2019)

Looking at getting a new filter for my 60p and I can’t decide on which one to get. Is the extra LPH on the 350 worth the extra £50 compared to the 250? 

The 250 is rated at 900lpg so with media it still over the 10x ratio. 

Any advice would be great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (26 Sep 2019)

I reckon the 250 would be fine. If you're going to have a lot of plants or are thinking of getting a bigger tank, the 350 might give you a bit more wriggle room.
I've got a 250 and a 350 on my tank that is 100cm x 35cm x 40cm. I would have bought another 250, but the 350 was the sane price?!?


----------



## Siege (26 Sep 2019)

Either will be fine.

Personally I’d go with the 350 due to the extra media space and additional flow (you also won’t need to change the supplied fine prefilter sponges).
This will give you a nice soft laminar flow with the lily pipe.

At AG we run the 250 thermo on a 60p but adjusted down to 12mm tubing. Maybe going against what I say above, but for the 1st 4 months we also ran an Eheim 350 skim also.

Doing it again personally I’d just go for the 350 with skim glassware and no Eheim skim. That’s is what we have done on a 45H and it is working well (in a more demanding mountain scape).

Worth noting that at Green Aqua they run the 600 on a 60P!

No right or wrong really! But I’d be lead by Jay who has a 350 on his 60P already from the start.


----------



## buttons (26 Sep 2019)

Thanks for the input guys, I will probably go for the 350. Just gotta wait for the right priced one now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Sep 2019)

You already know my feelings on it @buttons i just wanted see what other thought on the sudject and to be honest from what i hear there customer service is pretty good so might be worth getting a new one


----------



## buttons (27 Sep 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> You already know my feelings on it @buttons i just wanted see what other thought on the sudject and to be honest from what i hear there customer service is pretty good so might be worth getting a new one



I’m going for the 350, getting one for a good price second hand. The money saved will buy me a new cabinet as mine has got bad water damage and it making me a little uneasy looking at it lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Sep 2019)

cant esiy to see the new project @buttons 
Hope your going to do a journal


----------



## buttons (27 Sep 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> cant esiy to see the new project @buttons
> Hope your going to do a journal



If I decide to rescape the high tech setup again I will definitely do a journal. I won’t be stripping down my low tech for some time plan is to keep it running long term. I’m sorry I never did a journal on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

